# انا نجحت بفضل الله فى pmp وجاهز للرد على اسئلتكم I pass PMP Exam



## aymanezzat2009 (22 يوليو 2012)

I pass PMP Exam


----------



## sang (22 يوليو 2012)

*! Congratulations *


----------



## متابع ل (22 يوليو 2012)

مبروك .. 

حبذا لمحة مختصرة .. إبتداءا من طريقة التحظير مرورا بالإمتحان و حتى تجاوزه .. 


تحياتي ،،


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (23 يوليو 2012)

الف مليون مبرووك


----------



## aymanezzat2009 (23 يوليو 2012)

1شكرا لكم ياخوانى فى الله واليكم بعض النصائح المفيده :1-االمذاكره يوميا من 2 - 3 ساعه على الاقل 
2-التركيز على pmp& rita Booksوماتصدقش اللى يقولك انه نجح فى الاعتماد على واحد بس فيهم ودخل الامتحان 
3-قبل موعد الامتحان باسبوع تبدأ حل امتحانات كل واحد لمده 4 ساعات من الساعه 8 ص حتى 12 والهدف حاجتين لاينفصلوا عن بعض اولا وضع نفسك فى نفس ظروف الامتحان ( يعنى مافيش أكل او شرب اوحتى حمام ) وحل السؤال لايأخذ اكتر من دقيقه بأى حال من الاحوال لان العامل الاهم فى الامتحان هو الوقت وسوف يأتى ذلك بالتدريج يعنى لازم توصل لمستوي 75% على الاقل قبل الامتحان وثانيا الدروس المستفاده ( يعنى كل سؤال ماعرفتهوش اعرفه واحتفظ به للمراجعه قبل الامتحان بيوم )
4-مراجعه الخطوط العريضه (head lines ) فى pmp قبل الامتحان بيوم وحفظها تماما 
5-ارجو من اللى هيستخدموا اللغه العربيه كمساعد لغوي انهم لايحدث لهم اي تعطيل اثناء قراءه السؤال باللغتين لان فى بعض الناس تقرأ السؤال بالانجليزي ثم ترجمته بالعربى انصحهم باخذ المرادف اللغوي فقط 
كتير من المهندسين نسيوا يعنى ايه كلمه مذاكره وخصوصا اللى مادخل الامتحانات من سنين لازم تعرف ان فيه فرق بين اللى مذاكر كويس وبين اللى قرأ الكتاب واتعرف على بعض النقاط اللى ماكنش يعرفها لان وقت الامتحان محدود جدا ومافيش وقت تفتكر اللى قراته واعتقد ان السؤال ياخذ دقيقه فقط يبقى عايز الشخص اللى مذاكر كويس (اسف للملحوظه ولكنها هام ) .

ونسألكم الدعاء  والله الموفق


----------



## eng_egp (23 يوليو 2012)

الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## TeT_TaT (26 يوليو 2012)

الف مبروك وعقبالنا ان شاء الله 

حبيت اسال عن الـ FastTrack 7.0 ما هي الاهميه التي استفدتها منه , هو يحمل اسئله مشابهه او فقط هو تدريب على اسئله مختلفه . 
كتاب BMBOK وكتاب ريتا هل احتاج مصادر اخرى ؟؟ انا نزلت كتب كثيره ولكن ابدأ ما عندي وقت وما ابغى اشتت نفسي


----------



## bryar (26 يوليو 2012)

مبروك النجاح ونتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## الجيار (27 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وكل عام وانت بخير
بداية الف مبروك على النجاح ، لو سمحت أنا اريد ان ادخل امتحان pmp ولكن انا لدى خبرة بسيطة فى مجال إدارة المشروعات فهل يجب عليا ان ادرس شهادة capm أو استطيع مباشرة تحضير نفسى لشهادة pmp ومن تم انا من ليبيا فاين استطيع ان اعمل امتحان ؟وكيف استطيع الحصول على الكتب التى ذكرتها اعلاه .
ولكم منى جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## arch_hamada (6 أغسطس 2012)

*الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووك*


----------



## Eng.Ata (6 أغسطس 2012)

الف مبروك
وعقبالنا


----------



## yakoot100 (29 يناير 2013)

ممكن حضرتك ترفع روابط للمصادر اللى ذاكرت منها


----------



## arch_hamada (23 أبريل 2014)

Richard Perrin​


----------



## كريم العشماوى (16 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم وألف مليون مبروك ..
انا دخلت الإمتحان ولم أوفق .. ونصائحك مهمه جدا فعلا وكلها حقيقه وشكرا ليك لإنها بجد سبب عد توفيقى منها التكيز على اللغتين ضيعت وقت كتير ومتمرنتش كويس على الإمتحان 

ولكن أرجو المساعده لو عند حضرتك إمتحانات أو اسئله كتير ياريت تدلنا عليها او ترفعها ونحملها ؟؟ ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## arch_hamada (3 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## ابن البصرة الفيحاء (3 سبتمبر 2014)

موفقين أخي الكريم 

ياريت ترفع لينا الكتب وشكرا


----------



## عمرو السمان (4 سبتمبر 2014)

مبروك
انت زاكرت لمدة من 2 -3 ساعة يوميا لمدة كام يوم


----------



## TheExpert (4 سبتمبر 2014)

ألف مبروك ونفعك الله بماتعلمت


----------



## wahed2012 (17 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
يمكنك المشاركة في أمتحان pmp في حالة انك لديك متطلبات الحصول علي الشهادة وبالنسبة لكتاب ادارة المشروعات الطبعة الخامسة يمكنك الحصول عليه
من شركة مزادة بطرابلس و يمكنك اجراء الامتحان في ليبيا لدي وكيل شركة برومترك بطرابلس و بنغازي


----------



## wahed2012 (17 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم يمكنك المشاركة في أمتحان pmp في حالة انك لديك متطلبات الحصول علي الشهادة وبالنسبة لكتاب ادارة المشروعات الطبعة الخامسة يمكنك الحصول عليه من شركة مزادة بطرابلس و يمكنك اجراء الامتحان في ليبيا لدي وكيل شركة برومترك بطرابلس و بنغازي


----------



## TheExpert (4 أكتوبر 2014)

كل عام وجميع أعضاء ورواد الملتقى بكامل الصحة والعاقية وأعاد الله عليكم الأعياد باليمن والخير والبركات


----------



## aymanezzat2009 (10 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم 
أحب اقول للجميع شكرا وأتمنى لهم حظ سعيد ..... وبالتوفيق 
أما بالنسبه للسؤال على الرابط ..الروابط موجوده بالفعل على جوجل وسهل الوصول اليها .


----------



## ahmedhani (25 مايو 2015)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ahmedhani (25 مايو 2015)

اه نسيت جزاك الله كل خير نضائح مفيده


----------



## ahmedhani (25 مايو 2015)

اسف نصائح


----------



## moutazhamed (3 يوليو 2015)

الف مبروووووووووك اخي
عندي استفسارين 
1- ماهو اخر اصدار rita
2-من وين ممكن انزل اسئلة مشابهه للاختبار الاصلي


----------



## aymanezzat2009 (19 أغسطس 2015)

Rita Copyright 2013 اعتقد انه 8 ويتماشى مع PMP Book Edition 5 
اما بالنسبه لموقع اسئله مشابه وفى ناس لاتعرفه PMStudy free exam
والرابط http://www.pmstudy.com/PMP-Exam-Resources/freeSimulatedTest.asp
لكن اسئلته سهله وهو شكل قريب من شكل الشاشه اللى هتظهر لك فى الامتحان وارجو الاعتماد على اسئله ريتا طبعا" .


----------

